# Lee R.E.A.L. bullets



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 20, 2012)

Anybody using the Lee Rifling Engraved At Loading bullets in an inline muzzle loader ... 

I cast 217   250 grains .45 caliber this morning to try in a CVA Mag Bolt 150.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 21, 2012)

I've got a MagBolt 150 in 50cal and about 200 of the 320gr REAL in 50cal coated with Alox lube. 
Been using sabots and 180XTP's for so long in the MagBolt I honestly don't remember how the REAL performed. Got it on my list to refresh my memory.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 21, 2012)

I got the CVA ...it is still in the box .... been there new for 4/5 years ... never even been put together ... thought I'd dust off the box and put it together just to see if the thing would shoot .... my son shoots Power Belts in his, but they don't group to good ... I did look for some .45 at several places ... nobody has them ... I could mail order some ... but I thought about the REAL mold and had a cake or two of pure lead .... so I spent the morning casting a couple hundred .... now to see if they will shoot worth a hoot...


----------



## fishtail (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm using musket caps and RS. The REAL load easier than MaxiBalls but not as easy as sabots.
A past hunting buddy of mine (who has an identical gun as mine) used to think PowerBelts was the best thing since sliced bread. He blamed the poor grouping on himself, not the gun, not the bullets. 
This is what changed him.
Just before leaving camp the on the first morning hunt we popped a few caps and loaded the guns then head to the woods. Returning at lunch I find a PowerBelt next to his truck missing the belt. When he comes walking back up I give it to him saying "you dropped this".  He checks his inventory and says "it ain't mine, bought a new pack and the only one missing is in the  gun". 
It took me all of lunch to convince him to pull the fictitious bullet out his barrel. Sure enough all he had in the barrel was the belt.
Apparently he damaged the belt during loading and the bullet slid out the barrel as he was walking away with the muzzle down.
The next season he was amazed at the miraculous groups provided by using sabots in the same firearm.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 21, 2012)

I got some in 50cal , 250 gr from a Woodies member and shot 
them this last weekend....Fairly easy to load and good accuracy.
Did not lead the barrel ether......
I like the fact you do not use sabots with them.....
Still testing in my new in-line ....
45 cal lead and jacketed bullets with sabots in 230gr, 250gr, 300gr 
and some killer 300gr HP cast from anothet Woodies member..
and 50 cal R.E.A.L in 250gr.....
Likely will use the R.E.A.L 50cal or the 45cal cast HP/sabot to
hunt this year..


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 21, 2012)

I used to shoot them in a H&R Huntsman way back and come to think about it ...it was an in-line too. For some reason nobody around here carries any .45 caliber but the TC Maxi ... I have got some older Hornady sabots and some 158 gr .357 XTP I am going to try too... one or the other should knock an old doe off...


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 16, 2013)

I shoot mostly Maxi's in my .45 T/C,  however your post had me thinking.   I haven't cast boolits in Years!   I was on the FS Lee site and went ahead and bought a combo R.E.A.L. / ball mold while there.   I should have it in next week and will then cast some myself.


----------

